# (Video added) This photo shocked me!



## BowChilling (May 5, 2009)

I just put this feeder up Sunday to get some protein going to the neighborhood doe population. This feeder is about 100 yards from my back door! This is in Covington Georgia, Newton county! 

Looks like a cub to me but my wife is freaking out about it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2009)

Cubs have to eat too. You must be near the river.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 5, 2009)

Are you kidding???  Where there is a cub..you can bet a mama and daddy are in the area somewhere. I thought having hogs was bad..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 5, 2009)

How tall is the feeder?


----------



## BowChilling (May 5, 2009)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How tall is the feeder?



I'm thinking he is about 4' tall. Probably one of the male yearlings that the older males run off this time of year!



BOWHUNTER! said:


> Are you kidding???  Where there is a cub..you can bet a mama and daddy are in the area somewhere. I thought having hogs was bad..



He's just a river stroll from your backyard Roger!


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (May 5, 2009)

where at in covington?????


----------



## redneckcamo (May 5, 2009)

pretty cool shots !!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 5, 2009)

BowChilling said:


> I'm thinking he is about 4' tall. Probably one of the male yearlings that the older males run off this time of year!
> 
> 
> 
> He's just a river stroll from your backyard Roger!



Dude..THAT river is less than 300yrds from my house.. Looks like I'll start carrying more than my golf club when we go for a walk.


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 5, 2009)

cool


----------



## whitworth (May 5, 2009)

*And I bet you told the wife*

you'd be living a fine suburban life, far from urban life.  

She should be ok, until the bears come looking in the house for honey.  They sure do like that honey.


----------



## BowChilling (May 5, 2009)

whitworth said:


> you'd be living a fine suburban life, far from urban life.
> 
> She should be ok, until the bears come looking in the house for honey.  They sure do like that honey.



No we live in the country sort of! Just never knew it to be bear country!


----------



## Milkman (May 5, 2009)

WOW !!!  

Is that the Alcovy River?


----------



## BowChilling (May 5, 2009)

Milkman said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> Is that the Alcovy River?



I'm about a mile from the Alcovy but about 1/4 mile from Cornish Creek.


----------



## Milkman (May 5, 2009)

Im a few miles up the Alcovy from there in Walton.
 I didnt know there was a resident population here either


----------



## kevincox (May 5, 2009)

Looks like their range in Ga is expanding!


----------



## 00Beau (May 5, 2009)

Cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (May 5, 2009)

not really sure as to why, but I have a soft heart for bears... don't think I would ever want to shoot one...


----------



## jmharris23 (May 5, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> not really sure as to why, but I have a soft heart for bears... don't think I would ever want to shoot one...



I'm with you on this one. I don't know why either, just never really had the desire to kill one.


----------



## turky93 (May 5, 2009)

Wow...thats something else. Id love to see a population down here.
Unfortunately, if that bear strays into a human inhabited area, he'll be put down because he was "a threat".


----------



## BowanaLee (May 5, 2009)

Awesome, their expanding their range. Cant wait for em to hit Dekalb.


----------



## ponyboy (May 5, 2009)

they like to roam up the rivers , have been spotted in  jackson .......friends wife had one come up in her backyard [ williamson ]......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2009)

Milkman said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> Is that the Alcovy River?


 

Black bears roam all up and down the Alcovy and it's tributaries. Even up here in Monroe. They are more afraid of you then you think. Just don't put yourself between mama and cub.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 5, 2009)

Dang Billy! That crazy! Maybe you will get some more pics.


----------



## molly (May 5, 2009)

Looks like that Black dog to me...


----------



## Murphy (May 5, 2009)

It would look better on the Grill


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 5, 2009)

I showed my girl this picture and the first thing she was concerned about was her cat....


----------



## AM1 (May 5, 2009)

kevincox said:


> Looks like their range in Ga is expanding!





It's not so much that they are expanding their range as it is that we are expanding ours. We build everywhere they try to get away from us & we leave them little choice. I had at least a 400 pounder try to tear into my dumpster a few nights ago. As far as another poster not having the heart to shoot one, they've obviously never spent an evening going thru the woods picking up trash & dirty diapers that a bear dragged for about 100 yards. Yeah, their favorite snack is 3 day old diapers. Those aren't any fun to re-bag.


----------



## Liteman (May 5, 2009)

LOL on the re-bagging the dirty diapers....guess if I had to choose I would much rather bag the Bear. Even  a Dirty diaper eating bear.....Wonder how it would taste....never mind


----------



## j_seph (May 5, 2009)

I can gurantee you one thing you got a bear that has food and is enjoying the food. This equals 0 deer, I was getting plenty of deer pictures usually 100 pics per week. Then one day a bear showed up and I have been deerless for the last month, but I still have my bear. Heck, he even comes by and takes naps under my feeder


----------



## ultramag (May 5, 2009)

I knew that they traveled down the rivers and remember one getting hit by a boat trailer at 142 and alcovy a couple of years ago and thought that was strange..but now you have proof..awsome..i am only a mile away..i guess i may never know what may show up on my trail camera???


----------



## Lowjack (May 5, 2009)

Ooof I thought you caught big foot on Camera,LOL


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 6, 2009)

Awesome shots! Would surprise me too!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 6, 2009)

BowChilling said:


> I'm about a mile from the Alcovy but about 1/4 mile from Cornish Creek.



Hey Bud, I'm just up the Alcovy from you in Walton County. We live between Jersey and Monroe. My house sits less than 1/4 mile from the river. When I was growing up, my Uncle Cleve lived close by too and he would tell me of bear sightings around here years ago. Now there's proof.


----------



## BowChilling (May 6, 2009)

He was back last night as soon as it got dark! If you notice in the 2nd picture he tore the side of the feeder off to make it easier to get to. 3rd picture is self explanatory! 

DNR said to keep the corn out of it for 5 or 6 days and he should move on. I had a corn and protien mix in there trying to get the deer to find it. The bear would eat the corn but had no interest in the pellets. That 10:20 picture was the last one of the night. He's finished off the corn!


----------



## alligood729 (May 6, 2009)

Very cool pictures Billy!!!


----------



## olchevy (May 6, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> they like to roam up the rivers , have been spotted in  jackson .......friends wife had one come up in her backyard [ williamson ]......



Williamson?!?!?!!? I live like a mile from williamson? NO we cant have bears here at least my whole life I have never seen any....You talking bout the williamson near splading co.?

Heres me and a pack of bears!

Just dont the bear, and all will be fine!


----------



## Booner Killa (May 6, 2009)

Yep, that is so cool. I'm not far from there either but I live in a subdivision.


----------



## robertyb (May 6, 2009)

Lions and tigers and bears. Oh my!

Now:

Cougars and panthers and bears. Oh my!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 6, 2009)

Cool photos


----------



## BowChilling (May 6, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> but I live in a subdivision.



Me too! Right beside one anyway. That's why these were so surprising!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 6, 2009)

*bears*



jmharris23 said:


> I'm with you on this one. I don't know why either, just never really had the desire to kill one.



I have several friends that would rather bear hunt than deer or turkey hunt.  I am not to high on the bear hunting myself, but I do not have any problems with the ones that do.  I have been in camps where bear was cooked for meals and it was TERRIBLE.  

Very cool picture.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 6, 2009)

That's amazing.  Guess most of do not know what is really lurking outside our places all night long.  Looks like you're well protected in that last pic, but can you talk your wife into carrying one?  Thx for the good post.  Look forward to any updates or lack of bear updates now that the food will be removed for a week or more.


----------



## T/C GURU (May 6, 2009)

just camp out there for a while till he comes back and spank him with a hickory linb or rolled up newspaper.


----------



## nickel back (May 6, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> not really sure as to why, but I have a soft heart for bears... don't think I would ever want to shoot one...





jmharris23 said:


> I'm with you on this one. I don't know why either, just never really had the desire to kill one.



x3...


----------



## 00Beau (May 6, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> I'm with you on this one. I don't know why either, just never really had the desire to kill one.



X4, no desire to kill a bear!!!!


----------



## BowChilling (May 6, 2009)

Hunter Haven said:


> not really sure as to why, but I have a soft heart for bears... don't think I would ever want to shoot one...



I'm in total agreement with you guys! Never had a desire to kill a bear.


----------



## lambos77 (May 6, 2009)

I live in gordon the neighbors jack russells treed one about a month back a 150lb bear up a tree by 3 10lb dogs. I thuoght it was humurus


----------



## shawn mills (May 6, 2009)

Im in Monroe and we get regular reports of bear sightings on the Alcoy river. Most people would be surprised just how far spring bears travel. A few years ago a BIG one was hit on I-85 les than 1/2 milw from Bass Pro in Gwinnett!


----------



## BowChilling (May 6, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I knew that they traveled down the rivers and remember one getting hit by a boat trailer at 142 and alcovy a couple of years ago and thought that was strange..but now you have proof..awsome..i am only a mile away..i guess i may never know what may show up on my trail camera???




I'd forgot about that one Jerry! I got the ScoutGuard on it tonight set on video!


----------



## Nastytater (May 6, 2009)

BowChilling said:


> He was back last night as soon as it got dark! If you notice in the 2nd picture he tore the side of the feeder off to make it easier to get to. 3rd picture is self explanatory!
> 
> DNR said to keep the corn out of it for 5 or 6 days and he should move on. I had a corn and protien mix in there trying to get the deer to find it. The bear would eat the corn but had no interest in the pellets. That 10:20 picture was the last one of the night. He's finished off the corn!





....  I'm taking it that the arrow isn't pointing to the handle of a poket knife.....


----------



## ponyboy (May 6, 2009)

olchevy said:


> Williamson?!?!?!!? I live like a mile from williamson? NO we cant have bears here at least my whole life I have never seen any....You talking bout the williamson near splading co.?
> 
> Heres me and a pack of bears!
> 
> Just dont the bear, and all will be fine!



yes williamson - pike co. next to spalding co.


----------



## Nastytater (May 6, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> Im in Monroe and we get regular reports of bear sightings on the Alcoy river. Most people would be surprised just how far spring bears travel. A few years ago a BIG one was hit on I-85 les than 1/2 milw from Bass Pro in Gwinnett!



   Yep,bass pro shops paid the taxidermy bill to have it stuffed...They have it in the store to this day...They named it LUCKY......


----------



## Nastytater (May 6, 2009)

BowChilling said:


> I'm in total agreement with you guys! Never had a desire to kill a bear.



   I've never really had any intent on killing a bear either,but then again,I haven't had a bear very intent on killing me neither...But until that happens,I'll keep my Rifle close to my side but still loaded and ready...


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (May 7, 2009)

*This guy made one mistake*

This guy made one mistake, he got the dnr involved. Bears are alot like hogs, they hunt for food late in the day and nite hours. The bear heard in north and south ga is getting out of hand. I say let them move into central ga and make a home. For the ones like me and alot of other people around here, we would not have to travel as far to hunt them.


----------



## BowChilling (May 7, 2009)

Didn't get the best video of him because he never came to the feeder. He's eating leftover corn from a spin feeder.


----------



## BowanaLee (May 7, 2009)

Thats wild Billy. Never thunk I'd see proof of em around here.


----------



## TenPtr (May 7, 2009)

Have you considered going back there and video taping from your climber?  I know I would.  Definately a rare opportunity.


----------



## BowChilling (May 7, 2009)

bowanna said:


> Thats wild Billy. Never thunk I'd see proof of em around here.



Me either! When I first had the thumbnail pics up on the computer I thought it was a big coon in the feeder.


----------



## BowChilling (May 7, 2009)

TenPtr said:


> Have you considered going back there and video taping from your climber?  I know I would.  Definately a rare opportunity.



He's not showing in the daytime. This is a fairly populated area!


----------



## Nastytater (May 7, 2009)

Thats a healthy looking bear.....for his size that is....or her....


----------



## Liteman (May 7, 2009)

*He is expanding his range*

Just thought I would share my Photos since I'm your neighbor brochilling.  The clock is off 1 hour though not set up for daylight savings.


----------



## BowChilling (May 7, 2009)

If the scoutguard works we'll have some killer vids tomorrow! He has been there for the past hour!


----------



## 00Beau (May 7, 2009)

Keep em coming!!!!!!


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2009)

That's cool!!!But I sure would hate to run into him while fishing.There is a huge swamp where Cornish Creek flows into the Alcovy,and below.I bet there is more than 1 in there.


----------



## ultramag (May 7, 2009)

I cant wait to see the videos Billy...As long as he has something to eat...He is staying in your backyard I was thinking about that dude when i passed your house about dark..I was hoping he wouldnt run out in front of me...


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 7, 2009)

What were you holding in the picture with the red circle around it???


----------



## BowChilling (May 7, 2009)

ultramag said:


> I cant wait to see the videos Billy...As long as he has something to eat...He is staying in your backyard I was thinking about that dude when i passed your house about dark..I was hoping he wouldnt run out in front of me...



You should have stopped! We were on the back deck watching him through binoculars. I tried calling Roger so he could bring the kids over to see him but he didn't answer!


----------



## ultramag (May 7, 2009)

BowChilling said:


> You should have stopped! We were on the back deck watching him through binoculars. I tried calling Roger so he could bring the kids over to see him but he didn't answer!



Dude never answers his phoneI sure would like to see him in person while he is eating him some


----------



## Rip Steele (May 7, 2009)

There was one took a camera over here in west ga. My camera was in Carroll county about 5 min. south of I-20 on the little tallapoosa river and it's been seen several times.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 7, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Dude never answers his phone



I'm either on it or doing something when yall call..seems like I'm always answering it..Leave your phone in the truck next time you stop at a convenient store and I bet you miss a call by the time you get back to it... Sorry Billy..  You need to nickname him BillyBear.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 7, 2009)

I just moved to Starrsville Plantation and we have a few miles of frontage on the Alcovy. How far are you from Starrsville?  I need to get my cameras back out.


----------



## Liteman (May 7, 2009)

Some quick video I got tonight while trying to grill out.  This was through my windoaw and screen pourch and over the grill. hint the SMOKE 
http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/tt155/liteman_01/?action=view&current=Bearwmv.flv


----------



## Liteman (May 7, 2009)

QuackAddict said:


> I just moved to Starrsville Plantation and we have a few miles of frontage on the Alcovy. How far are you from Starrsville?  I need to get my cameras back out.



We are no more than 7 to 10 miles the way the crow flys now river miles and knowing the alcovy it could be 15 or more.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (May 8, 2009)

RTWILLIAMS71 said:


> This guy made one mistake, he got the dnr involved. Bears are alot like hogs, they hunt for food late in the day and nite hours. The bear heard in north and south ga is getting out of hand. I say let them move into central ga and make a home. For the ones like me and alot of other people around here, we would not have to travel as far to hunt them.


There are bears in Central GA. I walked up on twin cubs and there mom one time in Twiggs county not too far from the Okmulgee. Okmulgee WMA had a bear hunt once a year nobody ever killed any. Oaky Woods WMA has bears. Heck a few years back one of the smaller ones ended up in a tree in a subdivision in Houston County. DNR came and took him to the woods. I read one time that some bears had been trapped in Houston Co by DNR and were fitted with tracking devices. One of them went down river as far as Dodge Co and then back home then north up past Macon. They are travelers.


----------



## BOLT132 (May 8, 2009)

*Bear killing chickens*

Billy, last night the 911 center handled two calls about this bear killing chickens within a half a mile from your house. Those old archery targets of yours maybe working as decoys.


----------



## 00Beau (May 8, 2009)

Liteman said:


> Some quick video I got tonight while trying to grill out.  This was through my windoaw and screen pourch and over the grill. hint the SMOKE
> http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/tt155/liteman_01/?action=view&current=Bearwmv.flv



That`s good video, never seen a bear in the wild, would like too! Like I said before keep the pics coming!!!!!


----------



## BowChilling (May 8, 2009)

BOLT132 said:


> Billy, last night the 911 center handled two calls about this bear killing chickens within a half a mile from your house. Those old archery targets of yours maybe working as decoys.



That's not good!

My camera didn't record last night either. Should have had some good daylight footage of him!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 8, 2009)

Liteman said:


> Some quick video I got tonight while trying to grill out.  This was through my windoaw and screen pourch and over the grill. hint the SMOKE
> http://s607.photobucket.com/albums/tt155/liteman_01/?action=view&current=Bearwmv.flv



That's a good color video, Liteman.  Let's go ahead & embed it in the thread.

Had a blast with your up close good videos, Bowchilling.  

Thx for both great posts.  



<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s607.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid607.photobucket.com/albums/tt155/liteman_01/Bearwmv.flv"></embed>


----------



## Liteman (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Borntohuntand fish for the help.  I belive he/she is wearing out their welcome with the local chicken farmer. 
 I just would hate for it to get struck by a Car since they come by my house like its Atlanta Motor speedway.


----------



## Liteman (May 8, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> That`s good video, never seen a bear in the wild, would like too! Like I said before keep the pics coming!!!!!



Me neither this video was shot from the comfort of my living room, And that is a first as well and probally will never happen again.


----------



## BowChilling (May 9, 2009)

I think our bear has left. He is still stirring up trouble though and appears to be headed NorthWest.


----------



## telco guy (May 9, 2009)

Billy, I saw one on the Alcovy behind my house last fall. Could be the same one. Greg


----------



## irocz2u (May 9, 2009)

your  looking  at  around   250lb of feed  a week for  hem


----------



## shoot2grill (May 15, 2009)

They seem to have always been a few moving through newton 
county.I seen one cross flat shoals rd. 25 years ago(where water treatment facility is now) I live just south of starsville on alcovy and never seen one around here.


----------



## ewn (May 15, 2009)

thats enough to make a interesting walk to the stand before daylight


----------



## BowChilling (May 15, 2009)

Well he's still hanging aroung here!


----------



## Joe Moran (May 15, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (May 15, 2009)

Man, I KNEW I saw a bear over on our property near Covington.
No one ever believed me. Now I have proof! Only saw him/her for a flash. I had no doubt it was a bear. HA!


----------



## meherg (May 16, 2009)

Big foot in bibb county


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (May 16, 2009)

cool pics and video them jokers are on the move now.I was watching my back while i was out today checking out some new ground right on the flint river.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (May 14, 2010)

SheldonMOAC said:


> I have several friends that would rather bear hunt than deer or turkey hunt.  I am not to high on the bear hunting myself, but I do not have any problems with the ones that do.  I have been in camps where bear was cooked for meals and it was TERRIBLE.
> 
> Very cool picture.  Thanks for posting.



I've been to restaurants where steak was cooked for a meal it was terrible.


----------



## Killdee (May 14, 2010)

I'll add my name to the list of not interested in killing a bear, no problem with yall bear hunters though. They show up here in Cobb country every year or so in the spring and cause a ruckus. I dont believe black bears are much of a danger to humans anyway.I cant ever remember hearing or reading of 1 attacking a person.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 15, 2010)

BowChilling said:


> Well he's still hanging aroung here!



Hey BowChilling, do you have any bears hanging around your place in 2010 yet???


----------



## hikingthehills (May 16, 2010)

Forget about seeing deer there for a minute, my friend had a feeder in Gilmer county that would get a ton of deer pics and when the bear showed up the deer left!


----------



## lcopeland22 (May 16, 2010)

I've been hearing about bears around the gumcreek rd, mt zion rd area for about 3 years now.  My brothers friend got a cam pic of one last year. Now you did too over by the resevoir, that's cool.  There's a 2,000 acre duck swamp back in there that Newton county owns off gum creek that I'd give anything to hunt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 17, 2010)

Killdee said:


> I'll add my name to the list of not interested in killing a bear, no problem with yall bear hunters though. They show up here in Cobb country every year or so in the spring and cause a ruckus. I dont believe black bears are much of a danger to humans anyway.I cant ever remember hearing or reading of 1 attacking a person.



There have been a couple people killed in my general neck of the woods the last few years by bears, and maulings are fairly common, mostly caused by people trying to feed them or getting too close.
Black bears are actually statistically much more likely to kill you and eat you than grizzlies. 99% of bears aren't aggressive, though-unless you startle them or mess with a sow/cubs. The really dangerous ones are the National Park bears that learn to associate humans with food, and are never hunted or bothered by people. Somebody gets drug out of a tent in the middle of the night and skint all over almost every year here. We have scads of bears here in the Smokies, liable to see one anywhere at any time.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 17, 2010)

Cute little fellow,several years ago a sow bear was raising three cubs which bedded down regularly on the down hill side of a field on our little farm. The sound of an old John Deere tractor didn't seem to upset them, I could ride up within sight, and left some corn and other grain frequently. I carried my wife one Sunday afternoon to get a peek at those three little cubs, she won't go to the farm by herself anymore. Those bears are scared to death of man. You can shout boo and they will take off running. One little dog can put the entire crowd in high gear. Enjoy that little guy while you can. Lot's of folks around you haven't.


----------



## THWACKG5 (May 20, 2010)

Booner Killa said:


> Yep, that is so cool. I'm not far from there either but I live in a subdivision.



All that means is more food!!!!


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 21, 2010)

shoot2grill said:


> They seem to have always been a few moving through newton
> county.I seen one cross flat shoals rd. 25 years ago(where water treatment facility is now) I live just south of starsville on alcovy and never seen one around here.



I hunt at the water treatment facility. And the guys that works there seen tracks before and a friend seen a bear at the trash dump right there about 5 years ago.


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (May 31, 2010)

That's pretty amazing there are bears around that area.


----------



## Roberson (May 31, 2010)

just goes to show we don't know WHATS in our woods............... Ya'll reckon he's a mountain bear,a middle Ga bear, or do you think we have a population around here? (Walton, Newton, etc.)


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 12, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hey BowChilling, do you have any bears hanging around your place in 2010 yet???



Haven't seen a bear around here in over a year now!


----------

